# Monsters & Zombies & Sketches, Oh My!



## ZombieButch (Jul 1, 2008)

I haven't posted anything from my sketchbook in awhile, so here's a few things I've done recently. I'm thinking about starting up a sketchblog, just for the heck of it. 

The last four are all on one big page o' zombies I've got going in my sketchbook right now. I just need one more to finish out the quintet!


----------



## Krug (Jul 2, 2008)

Ooh nice stuff! I like the style.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 2, 2008)

Great stuff. 





Thats my fave. It has a certain Kruger aspect to it.


----------



## ZombieButch (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks guys! Here are a few more...


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 3, 2008)

Very well done. Are these independent or are they being done for All Flesh Must Be Eaten?


----------



## ZombieButch (Jul 3, 2008)

Like I said, they're just a few things from my sketchbook; I've never had any pro art jobs.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 3, 2008)

palehorse said:


> Like I said, they're just a few things from my sketchbook; I've never had any pro art jobs.




I think you've got what it takes to go pro. Try submitting a few pieces for a company's approval.


----------



## ZombieButch (Jul 4, 2008)

Reveille said:


> I think you've got what it takes to go pro. Try submitting a few pieces for a company's approval.




Heh, thanks... I'll probably just stick with illustrating my own books for now, though! That's plenty to keep me busy!


----------



## Relique Hunter (Jul 5, 2008)

http://www.enworld.org/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=35445&d=1215088687

Thats great. I LOL'd.


----------



## ZombieButch (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks all! I went ahead and started up a sketchblog - link is in my sig now - but I'll keep posting the least embarassing of my stuff here!


----------



## ZombieButch (Aug 3, 2008)

I haven't put anything up new here in a while, so here are a few more that'll be going up on my sketchblog in the next couple of weeks. The last one is an example of what an average page in my sketchbook ends up looking like!

Edit: Oh, the 5th one is drawn from a photo I found on Wikipedia. The original is here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Leprosy.jpg


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 4, 2008)

Love the Clock Tower, lots of detail.


----------



## ZombieButch (Aug 8, 2008)

Reveille said:


> Love the Clock Tower, lots of detail.




I really should have spent a lot more time on that one. I'm pretty disappointed with how it turned out in general, though there are a few bits that I guess turned out decently enough. I need to study my Joseph Clement Coll a _lot _more!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 9, 2008)

palehorse said:


> I really should have spent a lot more time on that one. I'm pretty disappointed with how it turned out in general, though there are a few bits that I guess turned out decently enough.



It turned out decently enough. It is a sketch and not a piece that can't be further improved on. If you want to you can go back and put more work into it.

I think its pretty awesome. I hope you don't mind if I yoink it a put it in my homebrew document.


----------

